# dispute over policy excess



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi, 
I wonder if anybody here can help me, i recently had a bike crash in which the bike was written off, i received the call from the company that had if and was dealing with the valuation, got given a valuation that i was happy with and just had to wait for it to be settled, get my cheque in the post today and its for a lot less than i expected it to be. 

I took the policy out via compare the market, and in the email from them with cheapest quotes it clearly states "total excess £500" for the quote that i took, after i took out this policy i received an email from the company and on that it stated "policy Excess £500" also on the policy documents that i received in the section with excess, restrictions etc the amount is £500

I have taken all this to be that the excess on my policy with this company is £500, however when i phoned them to dispute the amount i had received, i was told that i had selected a voluntary excess when i took the quote and that this was an extra £350, nowhere in any correspondence have i got any reference to this amount, i informed them of this and they said nothing just to send a copy if you dispute this.

Am i right in thinking that they have messed up somewhere? because i do not see how this extra excess can be on the policy without it being on my documents or mentioned to me anywhere?

I am sending them a copy of the emailed documents that i had, and of the two emails and hope that this gets them to do something useful?

Thanks for any advise
mark


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

It should say on your insurance doc's somewhere the total amount


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

the only reference to excess on my policy documents is £500, nothing else at all

Thanks
mark


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

There is usually a voluntary excess plus a compulsory excess, but the total should be made clear.


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks, that is what i expected, i cant remember what i put down when i took the quote out but expected it to be made clear, and with the excess being stated as 500 in 2 emails and my policy documents, that my excess was 500, my copy of documents been emailed to them, so i am hoping that gets them to admit they messed up somewhere.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

You need to check the details on your policy Schedule. That is the document that will list any excesses over and above the standard policy excesses.

Also, you would have been given a statement of fact when you took the policy out which should confirm any request for a voluntary excess. This should have also been confirmed in any correspondence from the insurer as part of your "demands & needs".


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

i can not find reference to anything like that, can i email a copy of the documents that i received to one of you guys? i read them a few times but i don't know if i am missing something


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Send it to [email protected] and i'll have a quick look for you if you wish.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I've had a look, you have a more detailed email on its way to you, but i think they are wrong.


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

Just replied to your email, thanks its a big help!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok, I won't see it until tomorrow when I'm back in the office, but I'll have look at it then.


----------

